# Live video opera webcast: SLAYING THE DRAGON June 9th at 8PM ET



## cmb (Dec 20, 2006)

Please join us and post to your websites, forums, blogs, Facebook walls and Tweet! The more the merrier!

The World Premiere of SLAYING THE DRAGON will be live webcast from the Center City Opera in Philadelphia, on June 9th 2012.

WATCH LIVE HERE
http://operamusicbroadcast.com/2012/05/31/slaying-the-dragon-live-video-webcast-june-9th-8pm-et-world-premiere-opera/

Join our hosts Michael Rice and Jenny Rivera of the Opera Now Podcast for pre-show and intermission interviews from the composer, production team, librettist and singers.

This new opera tells a powerful story through diverse, energetic, and vibrant music, and deals with themes of ethnic intolerance, forgiveness, and authentic personal redemption.

Facebook event page:
http://http://www.facebook.com/events/423682317664769


----------



## AmericanGesamtkunstwerk (May 9, 2011)

I'm near philadelphia I will be at one of the nights! Tried to get to the workshops you held over the past year, kept having conflicts. lookin forward to it, good luck!


----------

